# Probleme partage de connection Iphone



## oner (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je cherche, je cherche mais ne trouve point...alors je poste:

J'ai:
-un macpro 1.1, sous OSX 10.7.5
-un macbookpro 13" mi 2009, sous osx 10.7.5
-un iphone 4, sous IOS 6.1.3
-iTunes sur les 2 ordis à jour, 11.0.2

Bref, tout est à jour.
Problème; impossible d'établir un partage de connections entre l'iphone et le macpro. Avant, ça marchait, maintenant, l'iphone n'est pas détecté. Enfin, il est détecté sur itunes, je peux faire mes sauvegardes et synchro sans problème, mais rien niveau réseau.
Sur le MacbookPro, aucun problème.

Une piste ?

merci !


----------



## Mimil5 (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,


J'ai eu le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro et mon iPhones il y a quelque temps lorsque j'utiliser le partage en USB mais pas en wifi et j'ai résolu ça de la façon suivante :




Sur le Mac :


- dans Préférence -> Réseau : j'ai supprimé USB iPhone


- couper le wifi 


- reboot le Mac


Sur l'iPhone


- j'ai désactivez le Partage


- désactivez le wifi


- désactivez le Bluetooth


- débrancher l'usb de l'iPhone


- Reboot l'iPhone




Une fois l'iPhone et le Mac reboot j'ai mis mon code PIN pour le premier et mon code de sessions pour le second attendu d'avoir du réseau sur l'iPhone et brancher en USB le téléphone et activé le partage. Et la ça à fonctionner... 


Depuis plus de problème 


Mimil5


----------



## oner (10 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup  pour la réponse, mais rien n'y fait...

J'ai viré la connexion usb dans pref. réseau, elle n'apparait plus.
J'ai mis a jour itunes 11.0.4 (4)
J'ai remarqué que la partage fonctionnait très bien entre mon iphone et le macbookpro...

d'autres idées ? merci !


----------



## Mimil5 (12 Juin 2013)

moi aussi j'ai eu des problèmes en retirant le périphérique usb la première fois après il ne voulez pas revenir à force c'est revenu mais j'ai pas arrêter.



sinon réinstaller osx :'( sinon je vois pas...


----------

